
Apply HN: Brandvertisor – Transparency Advertising Marketplace - jangozo
Brandvertisor is the first marketplace matching advertisers with specific publishers through detailed &amp; complete profiles.<p>Basically the idea is to make sure advertiser gets traffic ONLY from publishers you selected - no arbitrage traffic , no unknown sources of traffic, no overpriced or under-quality traffic. Start with any budget &amp; no technical skills needed.
We target US Display ads market: banners, native ads.<p>Also (and for that I need your feedback guys) idea is to build an alternative of current very few monetizing options for Publishers. Small, mid-size publishers do not have RTB networks access - so we give them opportunity to export their profile &amp; host their own &quot;Advertise Here&quot; page. So they can accept direct advertisers &amp; RTB synchronization - this is in the future when we have in-house ad network.. Please help us on this, as I haven&#x27;t been publisher myself.<p>Here is sample clickable demo:<p>brandvertisor.com&#x2F; - search or browse by industry, filters etc<p>brandvertisor.com&#x2F;startup-magazines.html - you get a list with top publishers per industry &amp; filters on the right side to sort<p>brandvertisor.com&#x2F;sample-publisher-profile.html - detailed &amp; complete big data aggregated traffic statistics, ads placements, Q&amp;A etc.<p>brandvertisor.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;success.png - then you get your ads placed :)<p>We are 2 co-founders:
Nedko - me - co-founder in ad network for the last 4 years, online serial entrepreneur with tens of failures and very few succeeds into paid traffic, local&#x2F;seo, mailing, b2b, ad networks.
Petar - front end &amp; node.js developer with 8+ years coding skills in php, node.js.<p>We are located in far away Bulgaria :) But I will relocate once we get this from the ground.<p>I just graduated Founder Instutite FI.co - had stressful 4 months, but I am satisfied &amp; focused for next level:)<p>www.slideshare.net&#x2F;marketingseo1&#x2F;brandvertisor-demo-day-founder-institute<p>Thank you!<p>Please shoot us any feedback &amp; questions?
======
jangozo
Sorry about that, I had some issue while submission, let me reupload those as
I cannot edit anymore the post:

[http://brandvertisor.com/](http://brandvertisor.com/)

[http://brandvertisor.com/startup-
magazines.html](http://brandvertisor.com/startup-magazines.html)

[http://brandvertisor.com/sample-publisher-
profile.html](http://brandvertisor.com/sample-publisher-profile.html)

[http://brandvertisor.com/images/success.png](http://brandvertisor.com/images/success.png)

[http://www.slideshare.net/marketingseo1/brandvertisor-
demo-d...](http://www.slideshare.net/marketingseo1/brandvertisor-demo-day-
founder-institute)

Thanks @brudgers

------
brudgers
The links are not clickable. Hacker News requires "[http://"](http://") at the
front of any links in a comment [see how the link is clickable?]

